

Ask HN: Employee management system for your startup? - paukiatwee

I had seen a lot of IT companies still use excel to manage timesheet, manual medical claim, etc.<p>What is your favored SaaS for your startup&#x27;s Employee&#x2F;HR management? Any recommendation?
======
ninavizz
BambooHR appears to me to be the best, for SMBs. Are you looking for a HCM or
a paycheck thingbob? ZenPayroll is also great.

------
ninavizz
kinhr is also a cute little startup out of Chicago... tho Bamboo is what many
local startups use.

